# KYT: Warcueid



## dice (Feb 16, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is Warcueid!* (View blog or Wiki page) [Both seem empty atm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (In this case probably a month  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING! 
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

[title: Future sessions]
mfpants50
DarkAura
Mortenga
wiithepeople
Szyslak
Westside
Nero
CockroachMan
sonicslasher
xcalibur
jacob33301
Shiro786
ZeWarriorReturns
WeaponXxX
The Teej
cupajoe38
ChotaZ
xalphax
Orc
Osaka
Twiffles
Masta_mind257
Little
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006[title: Past sessions]pkprostudio (Feb 13th to Feb 16th)
Icarus (Feb 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb 8th to 11th)
JHP (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season
If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

[PS: *yes, this is a hijack*]


----------



## Ducky (Feb 16, 2008)

Fix.. You wrote wii will rule , It's now WiiThePeople


----------



## dice (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Ducky @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Fix.. You wrote wii will rule , It's now WiiThePeople


fiixed


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS?


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 16, 2008)

1.- How does a girl survive in this pedo jungle, GBATemp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.- Favourite gaming system?either console or handheld
3.- Favourite game for the system stated above.
4.- Favourite game of all time?
5.- Why Warcueid?
6.- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
7.- Do you like me?
8.- ^Why?
9.- werz teh caek?
10.- Forums, IRC or Shoutbox? Why.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

i. Why are you never on IRC?
ii. How much do you miss Lagman?
iii. If you were forced to complete either a Bratz game or a Barbie game, which would you choose?


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 16, 2008)

Seeing as GBAtemp's secret crush is now up for her KYT session, we're gonna get a looot of questions.

1. Are you actually going to answer them all?
2. If your hands receive some sort of injury, will you send a bill to GBATemp?
3.How is Urugay like? If I even try to imagine it I immidiately think of Argentina.
3.Do you have any younger siblings?
4.Do you dominate over them as an older sibling should or do they walk all over you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5.Worse *facepalm* moment here on GBAtemp?
6.Should the [friendly] hijack of KYT continue now Sinkhead is officially back?
7. Would you share a video on GBAtemp which has you jumping on a trampoline? Or would you rather not blow up all the heads of the young perv's over here?
8. Were you disturbed and shocked by my questions? Or have you seen worse? (Be careful how you answer that... you may get a lot of dirty PM's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
9. Do *YOU* think you are teh hot?
10.1 Do you have a sister?
10.1 Is she teh hot?


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

xcalibur on IRC said:
			
		

> she's hawt though


Are you scared or do you feel complimented?


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> xcalibur on IRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me add in that I am only 10 months older than you.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 16, 2008)

1. All the simple questions were already made, now I don't know what to ask.. don't you hate when that happens!?
2. Most embarrassing game you ever played? 
3. Rambo or Chuck Norris?


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > xcalibur on IRC said:
> ...


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 16, 2008)

1)If you were a monkey which kind would you be?.
2)If you had to kill someone , how would you do it?. Break neck , slit throat , rip their neck out like rambo ,etc , don't spare on details.
3)Do you think I'm twisted for asking that last question?.
4)Okapi or Zonkey?.
5)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6)Kitten or puppy?
7)Would you kill it?.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...



Let _ME_ add in that it was a joke reply to a troll thread.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Let _ME_ add in that it was a joke reply to a troll thread.


Yeah right


----------



## Westside (Feb 16, 2008)

1. Would you come to Uzbekistan?
2. Why or why not.
3. Do you feel safe knowing the fact that the Canadian Army trust me with M-16 Assault Rifle, Fragment Grenades, and Anti-tank weapons during the times when I'm serving as a full-time soldier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Rambo or Rocky?
5. How much can you bench press?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 16, 2008)

Stop tripping over yourselves, ya horny toads... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1.) Favoritest wallpaper of all tiemz0rz?

2.) What's the one must have utility/app to enhance a Windows XP user's experience?

3.) How's the weather treating ya guys over in Uru?*

Peace


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey guys! Sorry for the late replies, I've been sick all week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'll try my best to be on and answer everything! 



sinkhead said:


> i. Why are you never on IRC?
> ii. How much do you miss Lagman?
> iii. If you were forced to complete either a Bratz game or a Barbie game, which would you choose?


i. It's a little bit TOO crazy, even for me.
ii. I actually haven't been on GBATemp very much lately, so I just recently noticed his absence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iii. I'd kill myself and end the pain right there and then.



xcalibur said:


> Seeing as GBAtemp's secret crush is now up for her KYT session, we're gonna get a looot of questions.
> 
> 1. Are you actually going to answer them all?
> 2. If your hands receive some sort of injury, will you send a bill to GBATemp?
> ...



1. I'll sure as hell try my best 
5. I'm not sure, I haven't tried lately. I'll get back to you on that!


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > WHY SO SERIOUS?
> ...


Now that that's out of the way..
1.) Did you choose the frames of your glasses? (If yes, why?)
2.) Your custom title says, "GBAtemp's Wannabe Mod". Do you want to be a mod? (If yes, why?)
3.) Can you explain why your nick is "Warcueid"? (If yes, why?)
4.) Don't call me darling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd chop you up and turn you into jerky. (If yes, why yes!)


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 16 2008, 10:14 AM)]Stop tripping over yourselves, ya horny toads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Nope, I didn't. I had these old really crappy glasses, and my mom randomly decided to buy these for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Yes, I do want to be a mod. The reason is because I'm really active, I love to help out, and since I spend so much time in GBAtemp, it would be nice to have the power to clean it up. 
3. I explained it in one of my answers, but I'll gladly explain it again :3 It's the name of a fighter from a game I used to be obsessed with for a while called Melty Blood. I was never really good at it, but it was a really good fighter with awesome graphics.
4. Sorry, darling.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

i. Why is there nothing on your blog?
ii. Why is there nothing on your Wiki page?
iii. Who is god, and why?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> i. Why is there nothing on your blog?
> ii. Why is there nothing on your Wiki page?
> iii. Who is god, and why?


i. You're right. I should get working on it. D: Sorry.
ii. I didn't even KNOW I had a wiki page!
iii. I don't feel like I'm the best person to answer that for you.


----------



## Costello (Feb 16, 2008)

1) if you had anything to improve on GBAtemp, what would it be?
2) does the size of a guy's wii-wii have any influence on whether or not you'd date them? if it doesn't, I believe Linkiboy (and dice (and Jacob235136908)) will be happy to read that.
3) do you wear glasses all the time?
4) do you think your glasses are a repelling factor for guys?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> 1) if you had anything to improve on GBAtemp, what would it be?
> 2) does the size of a guy's wii-wii have any influence on whether or not you'd date them? if it doesn't, I believe Linkiboy (and dice (and Jacob235136908)) will be happy to read that.
> 3) do you wear glasses all the time?
> 4) do you think your glasses are a repelling factor for guys?



1) Hmm... that's a tough question. I think GBAtemp is pretty good as it is right now. It would be cool if the PSP section was more popular, but we can't really "change' that, now can we? >__> 
2) Not really. I mean... I've only gotten that far with one person before, so I wouldn't really know about sizes? Wow, this is an awkward question >__>; NEXT!
3) No, actually. I recently switched over to contacts. 
4)Not really. I think they make me look cute :3


----------



## Osaka (Feb 16, 2008)

1: How come guys always hit on you here?
2: What is your favorite colored gummy bear?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> 1: How come guys always hit on you here?
> 2: What is your favorite colored gummy bear?


1. I'm not sure. D: But it hasn't been happening lately :3
2. Red! Best flavor evah.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 16, 2008)

Who/what do you love most in the whole world?
Where is your favourite place to be?
If you could do anything for one minute only, what would you do?
What superpower would you like to have?
What is your real gender?
Do you like hentai?
Yes?


----------



## Shinji (Feb 16, 2008)

1. Does Osaka's first question make you think she's jealous? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. How've ya been?  Aside from the sickness and all =\
3. Game currently playing?
D. Were you sad when you heard about Heath Ledger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. I've got my PS2 and all the junk that goes with it up here finally.  You like I should send that stuff?
5. FedEx > UPS?
FedEx FTW

EDIT: IRC is good for your health and recovery~


----------



## Costello (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 1: How come guys always hit on you here?
> ...


I can answer that easily: it's because she posted her picture and she's good looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Osaka, you should do the same (look good and post your picture).


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > xcalibur on IRC said:
> ...



Jealous much ?


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 16, 2008)

Osaka is cute! =)

1. War, I don't get it, are you _Uruguaya_? 
2. Where do you are living tight now?
3. _Hablas espanol_?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(xJonny @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Who/what do you love most in the whole world?
> Where is your favourite place to be?
> If you could do anything for one minute only, what would you do?
> What superpower would you like to have?
> ...


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

1) What part of California? i used to live there
2) Do you have an amazing singing voice?
3) What if i kidnapped your dog?
4) Do have many family activities?
5) What's your favorite book?
6) Who do you hate the most on Gbatemp? (be honest)
7) Do you have a favorite sport? 
8)^ what's your favorite team?


----------



## Osaka (Feb 16, 2008)

hey, hey now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats mean


----------



## fischju (Feb 16, 2008)

Why would you want to be a mod? 
To have control over people?
Are you a dominatrix?


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> 6. Hmm... if I DID watch stuff like that, I'd probably go for REAL porn.


You don't watch porn?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> 1) What part of California? i used to live there
> 2) Do you have an amazing singing voice?
> 3) What if i kidnapped your dog?
> 4) Do have many family activities?
> ...


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...


Aaah. That's alright then, I understand


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 16, 2008)

And with that last statement you have broken the heart of at least 60,593 GBAtemp members of both genres.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

Stupid Sinkhead made a reply here and hadn't got a clue what he was on about.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 16, 2008)

Haven't posted in a KYT for some time.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) hai?!
2) mudkipz?
3) Do you hate me?
4) Why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
5) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
6) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
7) Other consoles/handhelds other than DS?
8) Favorite & least favorite mod/admin?
9) Favorite & least favorite member?
 10) Would you want to be stuck in a truck with Shaun & Costello in a zombie-infested city? 
11) GH3?
12) lulz have been had?
13) Favorite and least favorite country?
14) TPi vs dafatkid vs Dirtie?
15) mthrnite vs kinkiboy linkiboy vs BoneMonkey?
16) BoneMonkey ain't that cool, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18) bai!?


----------



## Westside (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...


Uhhh... there are guys out there that I like to see naked so bad, that I will give up girls for them if I have to:


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










well i wouldn't kidnap your dog, i was just asking because you love your dog the most in the whole wide world.

1) The member that you hate the most, on gbatemp, has he/she posted in this thread? Give us some hints please.
2) mario or luigi?
3) 4chan?
4) Type of music you like?
5) Your favorite DS game? (sorry if this question was already asked)
6) Your favorite Gbatemp moment?
7) Have you ever been mountain climbing?
8) Your favorite movie?
9) Do you think it would be akward to meet your fellow GbaTemp members in real life?
10) How long you live in california? 

I used to live in Santa Monica, not to far from you, moved to florida 5 years ago, there are a lot of snobs there. 
sorry this is your KYT thread


----------



## ackers (Feb 16, 2008)

1. whats your real name?
2. fave colour?
3. ambitions?
4. music?
5. anime sucks, right?
6. what do you look for in a guy?
7. have you ever had a one night stand?
8. brown bread or white (ugh)?
9. naughtiest thing you ever did?


----------



## Westside (Feb 16, 2008)

extra: sorry I asked you one more question, but do you sometimes get the feeling that GBAtemp is nothing but a sausage fest?


----------



## xJonny (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> And with that last statement you have broken the heart of at least 60,593 GBAtemp members of both genres.



I'd say 102,128 is a more accurate figure


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 16, 2008)

Only one question:

Would you consider appearing on Tempcast?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:


> Haven't posted in a KYT for some time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Hai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. SEAKING.
3. Not at all!
4. I don't! D:
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. PSP! And PS2! 
8. Hmm... I love all the mods/admins. I don't have a favorite, but I do like Gaisuto a lot. :3 And Sink.
9. Shinji is really nice! And as for least favorite, I already said I wouldn't state their name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry.
10. (I'm gonna answer this anyway) Sure, as long as they know good survival skills. And they don't try to rape me ;_;
11. Umm? Sorry, not sure what this is.
12. lulz have been had, my good sir.
13. Uruguay as favorite, Texas as least favorite.
14. Dirtie?
15.I hate picking between members. >__> No offense to the other two, but mthr.
16. Eh, he's alright. :3
18. Bai!~



Westside said:


> Warcueid said:
> 
> 
> > sinkhead said:
> ...



Omg... >__>. Alright, I wouldn't mind seeing him naked, but.. >__>;


awdofgum said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Nope. He/she has not posted in this thread, nor do I think he/she will.
2. Mario. Luigi lost my respect since Brawl.
3. Yeah! 4chan is awesome!
4. Alternative Rock, Punk, HM, Metal, Oldies.
5. Hm... The Gyakuten Saiban series.
6. When I got my own KYT thread :3
7. Yes, several times.
8. I have waaay too many to count. One of my latest ones was Cloverfield. 
9. Not at all, I'd love to.
10. Hmm... a long time. Can't remember how long, but it's been a while.



Ackers said:


> 1. whats your real name?
> 2. fave colour?
> 3. ambitions?
> 4. music?
> ...



1. Alena.
2. Orange, yellow, red.
3. I'd like to become a Psychologist when I grow up.
4. Alternative Rock, Punk, HM, Metal, Oldies.
5. -gasp- What are you saying?! I love anime!
6. Hmm... I'm not sure. I've been with my boyfriend for almost a year, so I haven't really been thinking about it. I really do like a guy with good looking eyes though.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 16, 2008)

1) I hear that Ace Gunman fellow is quite a handsome devil, wouldn't you agree?

2) I hear that Ace Gunman fellow is quite an ugly angel, wouldn't you agree?

3) Best memory you can think of off the top of your head? Don't over-analyze, just go with your first choice.

4) Can you feel... the love tonight? Mufasa is your father.

5) Did you just count to 1837589027350235790237609? If not you will be banned. Lying in your answer is accepted.

6) If I was a vacuum cleaner, and you were a vacuum cleaner... then we'd pretty much just suck, right?

7) Ace... Gunman?

8) The world is about to end due to somewhat-evil-but-really-not aliens, you can fight back and save it by using either ham, a bar of soap, or silly string; which do you use and how does it save the world?

9) Enjoying your KYT? Mine was a blast.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 16, 2008)

4 more random questions

1) Swimming or Skating?
2) Do you hit the snooze button alot?
3) How do you feel about the Juno soundtrack? i love it
4) myspace?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Only one question:
> 
> Would you consider appearing on Tempcast?
> 
> ...


1. I totally agree.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Feb 16, 2008)

Quick question.

Since when did Texas become a country?

Edit:

How come you joined a year after me, yet you have like 8x the number of posts I do?

Are you a spam whore or are you just a whore? lol


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 16, 2008)

Kirk or Picard?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

Someone ask me some Brawl questions already!



QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> 4 more random questions
> 
> 1) Swimming or Skating?
> 2) Do you hit the snooze button alot?
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Armadillo @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Kirk or Picard?
> ...


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 16, 2008)

1.- why is this the biggest KYTT session i've ever seen?


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 16, 2008)

@chota the girls always have hueg KYT sessions, probably because everyone is interested in what the opposite gender thinks and there are only about 5 girls here.




QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...


My friend has at least one girlfriend tat he has sex with and he watches porn every day. So your reason is shot down, and therefor you are a liar.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 16, 2008)

Are you really a girl?
Can you prove it?

I have a friend on MSN that thinks you're actually a guy.


----------



## dice (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> @chota the girls always have hueg KYT sessions, probably because everyone is interested in what the opposite gender thinks and there are only about 5 girls here.



Trust me when I say there are many more here that don't want to be identified as girls.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > @chota the girls always have hueg KYT sessions, probably because everyone is interested in what the opposite gender thinks and there are only about 5 girls here.
> ...


Then we must hunt for them!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > @chota the girls always have hueg KYT sessions, probably because everyone is interested in what the opposite gender thinks and there are only about 5 girls here.
> ...



offtopic: i think its about 1:10

ontopic: 

you said you like travelling alot, where have you been?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

Mewgia said:


> @chota the girls always have hueg KYT sessions, probably because everyone is interested in what the opposite gender thinks and there are only about 5 girls here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that's MY reason for it. 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA No.



Linkiboy said:


> Are you really a girl?
> Can you prove it?
> 
> I have a friend on MSN that thinks you're actually a guy.


Yes, I am. 
Umm...? I'm not sure. The only thing I can think of to prove it is illegal, and there's no way in hell I'm going to do it anyway, so I guess you're out of luck. D:



xalphax said:


> dice said:
> 
> 
> > Mewgia said:
> ...



I've been to Uruguay, Mexico, Argentina, Brazil... and I think that's about it. Oh yeah, and Chile.


----------



## Westside (Feb 16, 2008)

OMG, I've heard Brazilian guys are hawt!!! Is it true?


----------



## xJonny (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > @chota the girls always have hueg KYT sessions, probably because everyone is interested in what the opposite gender thinks and there are only about 5 girls here.
> ...



Trust me when I say that a lot of males pose as girls on the internet


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> OMG, I've heard Brazilian guys are hawt!!! Is it true?
> 
> 
> Yes.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 16, 2008)

Well people are nicer and give favours to them that they wouldn't usually if they seemed like a male - not that kind though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic:

What is your favourite food and drink?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(xJonny @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Well people are nicer and give favours to them that they wouldn't usually if they seemed like a male - not that kind thoughÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's... creepy.

Anyway... Hmm... Well, drink is either Carbonated water (bubbles ftw) or if it's something like coffee, then green tea frappuccino.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 17, 2008)

There goes the questione veryone wants to know the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*be afraid War, really afraid*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 if ya had to chose a temper to date, just from his posts and supossing his personality that way, who would it be?


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> There goes the questione veryone wants to know the answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I actually don't talk to that many tempers, so I don't have a wide range to pick from... but I'd probably choose Shinji. He's a great guy, really nice, he cares a lot about people, and just seems like a great person. :3


----------



## dice (Feb 17, 2008)

... wow well that killed the thread


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

I have some more....

For some strange reason, you seem like someone who uses Gaia and MySpace. Do you?
I know you live in California, but has your family ever wanted to move to Utah?
Do you like Phoenix Wright? What do you think about Armando Diego?
Do you have any siblings?


----------



## dice (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> I have some more....
> 
> For some strange reason, you seem like someone who uses Gaia and MySpace. Do you?
> 
> Do you have any siblings?



I see a theme emerging here


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh... 

This thread has slowly become borderline creepy...


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, I've heard Brazilian guys are hawt!!! Is it true?
> ...


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on guys, keep the questions coming! Ask me about Brawl, I feel like talking about it :3



QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> I have some more....
> 
> For some strange reason, you seem like someone who uses Gaia and MySpace. Do you?
> I know you live in California, but has your family ever wanted to move to Utah?
> ...



1. I have a myspace, but haven't been on it for a while. I joined Gaia about 3 years ago, but basically quit after a year and a half. It basically went downhill. I do have some pretty good stuff there though, if I ever decided to sell or give away my crap.
2. Nope, not that I know of. Why Utah?
3. I love Phoenix Wright! Armando Diego... isn't that the guy from the case with the suicidal chick? I haven't played it in a while...
4. 2 younger brothers, 1 the same age as me, 1 older. No sisters.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Come on guys, keep the questions coming! Ask me about Brawl, I feel like talking about it :3



Ok, umm...

*How's Brawl?*


----------



## Little (Feb 17, 2008)

Are you over 18 o.0
Are you beautifull?
if so would you like to make some gbatemp lesbian porn? will make you much $$$$


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 17, 2008)

What's the obsession with brawl?
You don't have a chipped wii to even play it do you?
Kill the puppy yet?


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 17, 2008)

you say you have a brother the same age as you, are you two twins?


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 16 2008, 07:08 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. He's actually a year older. But I consider that about the same age. :]


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really a girl?
> ...


Or, you could just post a picture of yourself holding up a piece of paper that has the current time and date written on it.

You don't have to post a picture of yourself naked jeez


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...


Yeah, a timestamp was something i was thinking aboot in the first place


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

You could just shut us up by making a youtube rant about GBAtemp.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 17, 2008)

1) your favorite school subject?
2) your favorite fps?
3) your favorite youtube video? link?
4) psp homebrew is great, what is your favorite homebrew?
5) gaminglagoon?
6) photoshop?
7) firefox, IE, or opera?
8) your OS?
9) Ipod?
10) how's life?


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 17, 2008)

Chocolate or shoes?


----------



## Little (Feb 17, 2008)

why'd you call me a creep =(


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you ever been to Nevada? Lag Vegas perhaps?


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 17, 2008)

1. If ya came to Lisbon, would you want me to show you the sights?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Little @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> why'd you call me a creep =(



She probably thinks you're male, as I don't think the word "creep" applies to women. So my assumption is that she thinks you're a guy suggesting lesbian porn.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you like any mangas?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 17, 2008)

I should've asked fewer questions, seems Warcueid didn't even notice my post :'(


----------



## Orc (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Little @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > why'd you call me a creep =(
> ...


If Little was a guy and they did porn, won't that be "Gay Porn"?


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Little @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> ...



Not if War's a girl =)




Little, you can count me in for a 2some if Warcueid changes her mind


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Armadillo @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...


LOL BEST POST OF THE YEAR!!!!

OK....same questions....
1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?

2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?

3) What character NOT in SSBB would you like to see in SSBB?

4) Dogs or Cats?

5) That protein based goop they ate in the Matrix or Soylent Green?

6) If you could switch lives with one video game character for one day ... which character would it be and why?

That is all for now....


----------



## Verocity (Feb 17, 2008)

1. If your avatar wasn't a picture of you, do you think you would get the same amount of attention from horny tempers?


2. Coke or Pepsi?


3. Energy Drink or Soda?


4. Chicken or Beef?


5. When people say they live in California they think that they live on the beach..do you live by the beach?


6. Is the cake a lie?


7. Does Arnold have a tuuumuhh?!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Little @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> ...


Indeed it would, oh enlightened Orc, indeed it would.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> ...


Just what are you implying, almighty Xenu?


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 17, 2008)

1. What exactly is your position at Dateline NBC?


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry, I was sleeping @[email protected] Im back to answer all questions!



awdofgum said:


> 1) your favorite school subject?
> 2) your favorite fps?
> 3) your favorite youtube video? link?
> 4) psp homebrew is great, what is your favorite homebrew?
> ...



1. Ugh... I kinda dislike them all. >__> I guess it would be Commercial Design I, because it's not much work, i get to mess around in PSCS2, and if I have free time, I can go on GBAtemp.
2. Hmm... I don't play that many. I guess my favorite one of all time is Duke Nukem 3D.
3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2avdf289OY
4. Even though it's not homebrew, the ability to play PSX is probably the best feature for me.
5. I tried it once... got about 20 bucks and wasted it on something retarded just to test it. It does work... but it's a lot of work just for a small amount of money.
6. Yes. CS2. Love it!
7. Safari ftw.
8. Windows XP Media Edition... or something like that. But I got it all Mac'd up.
9. I have a 5gen Video iPod 30GB
10. Pretty good, other than me being sick at the moment.



dakeyras said:


> Chocolate or shoes?


Chocolate! I have way more than enough shoes.


----------



## ackers (Feb 17, 2008)

1. Does it seem to you everyone here asks you nerdy questions too much? Guys, I hope you don't ask 'what's your fave OS?' when you're on a date...


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Ackers @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> 1. Does it seem to you everyone here asks you nerdy questions too much? Guys, I hope you don't ask 'what's your fave OS?' when you're on a date...



haha actually i try to teach my girlfriend some computer stuff, she finds it interesting, or that's what she tells me.


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:


> I should've asked fewer questions, seems Warcueid didn't even notice my post :'(



I actually did answer your questions, EC. :3 Look back in the thread, you'll find it.



WeaponXxX said:


> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> > Warcueid said:
> ...


1. Hmm... if it could be ANY console, probably the PS2. If it had to be a newgen, probably X360.
2. Wow, that's really tough. I guess it would be Ragnarok for the PC, as long as it was a private server, I was a GM, and it had lots of people. xD
3. I would love it if Phoenix Wright was in! xD You did say anyone.
4. Dogs! I don't really like cats... at all. >_>
5. Soylent Green o_o
6. Another tough one... the King guy from Katamari Damacy. I would like to dance in the universe.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I should've asked fewer questions, seems Warcueid didn't even notice my post :'(
> ...


In that case, well, excuuuuuse me princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, GH3 is Guitar Hero 3


----------



## Verocity (Feb 17, 2008)

answer mine


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you find it at all strange that out of all the KYTs ever, yours is the only one to go past 4 pages, yet alone 7?


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> answer mineÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice. o___o But it's cool though, I'm having fun answering these. ^ ^


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 17, 2008)

am i awesome?
are you blushing from all these questions cause people love you?
do you have a middle name?
do you love me?
please?
why?
do you have a Tamagochi?
what cerial do you prefer?
why or why not?
what?
Zune or iPod?
kleenex or puffs?
do you know what the hell im talking about right now?
gatorade or vitamin water?
laptops or desktops?
me or me?
why is this questioning so long?
whats your favorite movie?
favorite band/artist?
am i loved?
why^?
fast reply or add reply?
360 or ps3?
ds or wii?
psp or ds?
ds or ds lite?
WHY AM I TALKING SO LOUD?
costello or me?
me or costello?
dice or me?
me or dice?
who is more 1337, me or little?
do you have AIM?
what is it? (lol, pm me if you want, or not)
how come shinji told me you have AIM?
are you having an affair with shinji?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



did i spell affair wrong?
why shinji?
do i watch Disney Channel?
Hannah Montana?
Zac Efron?


all for now, will ask more when i get back from Disney Land.. lol.. im seriously goin today XD with friends and such.. alrighty c yas, everyone


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(JacobReaper @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> am i awesome?
> are you blushing from all these questions cause people love you?
> do you have a middle name?
> do you love me?
> ...


Holy... sh*t. This should keep me busy a few minutes >__>

Yes, you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not really. I don't think that's why they're asking. :3
Nope.
Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't get desperate, now.
Why what? Why do I love you? Umm... cause you asked me to?
Hell no >__>;
Waffle Crisp
Because... they taste like waffles. But in a cereal. OMG WTF HAX?
What what?
iPod
Err... Kleenex?
For the most part...
Gatorade
Laptop, if I had one @[email protected]
ME! >:3
Because you were REALLY bored, apparently.
Too many to list. >__>;
Same as ^
I'm sure you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Because you're a nice person? What the hell is up with these questions... >__>
Fast reply, usually.
360 ftw.
DS
YOU'RE NOT LOUD ENOUGH
I can't decide. Costello is a great guy though, __>
Nope. We're just friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Umm... I'm not sure. I think it's spelled a-f-f-a-i-r...
Why Shinji what?
Umm... maybe you do?
Eh... no.
He's cute, but overrated.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 17, 2008)

Wouldn't it be awesome to become the character of Robert Neville in I am Legend?


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome to become the character of Robert Neville in I am Legend?


Umm, no, actually. Because...
 He dies at the end ;-;


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be awesome to become the character of Robert Neville in I am Legend?
> ...



umm, well just his last moments of thrill would be enough for me to end my life.


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

Put it in spoilers >__>; But I agree, he did the right thing.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> Put it in spoilers >__>; But I agree, he did the right thing.



Yes, but that movie sucked ass. The ending was so sudden and pointless.

Did you enjoy the movie?
Why?


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 17, 2008)

WHY DIDNT HE THROW THE GRENADE AND RUN INTO THE HOLE?!?!?!


----------



## Westside (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> WHY DIDNT HE THROW THE GRENADE AND RUN INTO THE HOLE?!?!?!


He could've wrapped a claymore around it and set it off, it worked for Rambo:


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 17, 2008)

That's because Rambo > Robert Neville.
Wouldn't you agree war?


----------



## War (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Put it in spoilers >__>; But I agree, he did the right thing.
> ...


Yes :3


EDIT: For all you guys that requested.
http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m294/bo...nt=DSC02532.jpg
http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m294/bo...nt=DSC02522.jpg

Nah, I usually don't look THAT emo. >__> Sorry for emoness. I got more if you guys want.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Is this still going on? =P
2. Sam Fisher, Solid Snake, or Altaïr?
3. I talked to Chris a few days ago but something seemed wrong, how's he doing?
4. Do you care more about starving children or puppies that don't get adopted?
5. I bought you an iPhone. Can I have it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Orange, watermelon, strawberry, cherry, sour apple, or grape? (Other?)
7. Ok fine, you can have the iPhone.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> I actually did enjoy it, but I wouldn't watch it again.
> I liked it because I enjoy movies like that.
> 
> 
> ...



you remind me of an old friend i used to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (she's also a girl) 

16 Random questions

1) resident evil extinction was the best out of all the other resident evil movies, would you agree?
2) Politics? Where do you stand?
3) Mccain, Obama, Hillary, Huckabee, or other?
4) What's your ringtone?
5) Song that has changed your attitude recently? 
6) Your most favorite memory as a kid?
7) Concert you went to that you will never forget?
8) Have you ever wanted to bottle up a moment and save it forever?
9) Is the grass REALLY greener on the other side?
10) Is drinking 8 glasses of water a day really necessary?
11) What was the last thing you laughed about?
12) Sunrise or Sunset?
13) One best friend or lots of good friends?
14) What's something that you say a lot to be mean? 
15) Do you believe in Karma? 
16) Would you ever eat green eggs and ham?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 1, 2008)

How does it feel to have a KYT that's bigger than mine?


----------

